# Less of a story, more of a question?



## anyways (Aug 20, 2010)

Okay, a series of questions.

So I got pulled of a train in OR (thanks to these kids being dumbasses) and my court date is coming up in a week or so. I'm on the other side of the country and can't leave town for like a week at least anyway because I made some promises that I value keeping.
I had just planned on brushing it off but I was wondering if I called someone if that would make it any better. Like..is there a way I could get a free public defendant to go to court for me? If so...who the heck do I call? I'm looking online but finding nothing too useful. 
I'm going to be 20 this year and have managed to keep my record clean for this long (except for minor bullshit warrants I'll at most do a day or two for and I'm not worried about those) 

I was kind of wondering... If nothing can be done about the situation, and next time I'm back in that area (which I know I will be) I get hemmed up... How long should I expect to do for a criminal tresspassing 1 (misdemeanor) and for missing my court date? (first offense)

I'm just wondering what I should be in for, or if you guys know any tricky way of getting off missing your court date. 

Thanks for humoring me and any light you may be able to shed on this for me


----------



## toadflack (Aug 20, 2010)

If your going back there just let them catch you or turn yourself in. Any train ticket I ever got I never did more than 3 days but I've done a lot of fucking waiting in jail and being extradited for the failure to appears.


----------



## Feral (Aug 20, 2010)

So, ya this is rather typical when it comes to riding in all honesty. The tickets you get ar either for a set ammount or more likely for the court date, which we never appear for. The good part about a large majority of these tickets is that even though, yes you have a warrent out for your arrest, that they will not extradite you unless you are within 50 miles of the court that is charging you. In some cases it can be surrounding states but that is rare. They are not gonna spend thousands of dollars to bring you there and lock you up for 3 days. I wouldnt even worry about it until you decide to go back there, if you ever do, and then just wait till you get caught and do your 3 days and bam your all good to go.
Sometimes you can call the court before your court date and let them know you cant make it and they will either reschedual one or just find you guilty and fine you a shit ton of money, which will eventually go to a collection agency for collections. but hell fuck those people. its not a huge deal to them, because they know that your not showing up, no one ever does..lol


----------



## toadflack (Aug 20, 2010)

I got extradited from Medocino County to San Lois Obispo which is 500 miles for a $280 trespassing ticket. Which has since gone to collections but the judge told me that for that to happen I had to be sentenced. So yeah in Cali they will pull some bullshit like that


----------



## anyways (Aug 20, 2010)

Yeah I mean that's pretty much what I figured. I guess I'm just curious mostly how much time I'll get for not showing up. I mean, I'm on the other side of the country and the court date is this thursday or some shit. Obviously I didn't plan on making it... 
The only time I'll be back in that county is if something goes wrong on the ride between Eugene and Portland I guess...hah
Thanks for the response


----------



## menu (Aug 21, 2010)

I have a ticket in portland for that shit. (surfing grainers whiskey drunk). when I head there Im gonna turn myself in and honestly they will prolly just book you and let you go with a new court date. thats what happened to a few kids last summer there


----------



## anyways (Aug 24, 2010)

menu said:


> I have a ticket in portland for that shit. (surfing grainers whiskey drunk). when I head there Im gonna turn myself in and honestly they will prolly just book you and let you go with a new court date. thats what happened to a few kids last summer there


 
huh, cool. Well would it hurt or help my case if I called now? (my court date is in a few days) and I found the number online... 
Do you generally get less time if you turn yourself in?


----------



## menu (Aug 24, 2010)

couldnt hurt to call and see what your options are. and it always looks better to turn yourself in


----------



## 1percentfreeloader (Aug 24, 2010)

Most def call, you never know... But if you have to FTA the court date, chances are you can turn yourself in and thr judge will PR you because you didn't make them come find you. You MIGHT have to pay like $50 to quash it though, and thats jail or not.. So be prepared if you can. I hate begging but you could fly a sign and get 50 up in OR no problem. NW coast liberality and all lol.. Call though, You might just get lucky.. Good luck!

peace and ride safe


----------



## menu (Aug 24, 2010)

yeah. they might just hold you cause they can. knowing you're a bum. so preperation is key. depends on the county


----------

